
Why not the best? Red Hat vet Paul Cormier takes over as CEO - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/why-not-the-best-red-hat-vet-paul-cormier-takes-over-as-ceo/
======
floatingatoll
Red Hat's press release: [https://www.redhat.com/en/about/press-releases/red-
hat-names...](https://www.redhat.com/en/about/press-releases/red-hat-names-
paul-cormier-president-and-chief-executive-officer)

